# Dislocated Eye



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Yesterday was a horrible day. I was getting ready to take my daughter to work at about 6:45 am, the dogs were all doing their normal stuff. My daughter's Dachshund, Otto and her Chihuahua, Rico were playing on the couch when I heard a horrible screech and found poor Rico with his eye dislocated and Otto trying to lick him and comfort him. It freaked me out because I know it is an emergency and where I live there are NO emergency vets. My daughter has to call her vet and the soonest he could be seen was 8 am. To make the long story short, they had to put him under anesthesia and replace the eye and suture the lid shut for3 weeks. We have meds for him to take orally and to be put in his eye (the left the tiniest bit in the corner open so he could have his drops and ointment) and we go back in 3 weeks to see if he will retain sight in the eye or if he will even be able to keep the eye. It ticks me off that he had to wait for over an hour to be seen because none of the vet clinics in this area provide after hours care. Oh, and to add insult to injury, while he was under for his eye they went ahead and neutered him! :toothy8: The poor baby has "the cone of shame" and he hates it and he is totally miserable.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor thing! I am so sorry that all of that happened. Hoping for a fast recovery!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh poor baby! I hope he recovers and his sight is not affected.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Poor guy.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I hope he'll be ok. How horribly scary. I had a Peke that it almost happened to, her lids slipped behind her eyeball becuase of how protruding they are, I had to carefully work the lids back arund the eye. The vet said I was very lucky, the eye could have popped out quite easily.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG poor little man!! You know I have a friend that had something similar happen to her boy and he didn't get as lucky...they had to remove the eye!! The dog is just as happy and now nearing 10 years old, but OMG, so scary this can happen!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor baby! Sorry to hear about the accident, hopefully the worst is behind you now. Big kisses to the little man & hugs to you.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

How horrible. I hope he has a speedy recovery. Poor thing


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Poor baby!I hate to hear this happened!I would have freaked out!hoping for a fast recovery


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*OMG! Poor Rico!! He has been thru a lot 
Tell him i hope he gets better soon so he can put it all behind him and continue being a playfull puppy! 
Give him a big hug for me and a good belly scratch *


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my gosh...how horrible for all of you...glad he got seen and put under as quickly as he did......it must have seemed like an eternity to you....hugs to him....if you want a softer collar . Wag Tail farms have great ones..and great service...they ship overnight...

Wag Tail Farms

( I have no affiliation with this company other then being a satisfied customer )


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh poor little guy!! Hope it heals and he is able to regain sight in his eye! Did the vet say how it could have happened? Never heard of it before


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Rico is feeling much more like himself tonight. He is wagging his tail and hanging out with his buddy Otto (the Dachshund) on the couch and eating and going to the bathroom normally. Thank goodness! He was so needy that I had to sleep on the couch with him last night so that he didn't freak out and scream. He may be my daughter's dog, but he is obviously MY baby!! The vet said she is not sure how this happened, but that Otto may have bitten his eye while the were playing and caused the injury. I'm just really glad he is feeling better. But he hates the collar with a passion and I am afraid to try a softer one because this one protects his eye when he tries to rub or scratch at it.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Rico, whishing a speedy recovery for the little man. Keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omgggg that is sooo scary!!! im so glad he got to see the vet afterall :albino: hopin for a speedy recovery...oh that cone  dex sends licks to rico


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about this. I so hope your little boy and his eye will be ok. I know it will be a long 3 weeks. Prayers and best wishes for a speedy and good recovery for Rico.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Day three of his ordeal and he is becoming difficult to medicate. I can get the oral one down him, but we are beginning to have war over the topicals. It took 2 people to treat his eye this time. This is going to be a long 3 weeks.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Try wrapping him in a towel, so just his head is out, then have someone hold his head, while you drip in the meds. Sue


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

That is terrible, I feel so sorry for your little Rico. I was just curious did the vet ask you if you wanted him neutered, so he would only have anesthesia once, or did he just do it. Don't get me wrong I am a huge advocate of spay/neuter but I think they should ask if you wanted it done. Good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

rhonnie said:


> That is terrible, I feel so sorry for your little Rico. I was just curious did the vet ask you if you wanted him neutered, so he would only have anesthesia once, or did he just do it. Don't get me wrong I am a huge advocate of spay/neuter but I think they should ask if you wanted it done. Good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


The vet called and asked about the neutering. It saved having to put him under twice and it saved a few bucks for us to do the procedures together. Except for the stitches in his eyelid and the cone you would never know anything had happened to the little bugger, he is back to being his usual bratty, spoiled rotten little self. Boy am I glad!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear he is doing so well...Susans suggestion should help a lot...I have had to do that in the past with my two..but after years of drops and ointment they just let me apply them and then off they go


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry this happen to your fellow. I'm also sorry to hear it is so hard to get his treatment in his eye. Maybe Sue's suggestion to wrap him in a towel will help. I sure hope he will get better really quickly. Big hugs to him!!!


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

This is how he looks this evening, 4 days since he was injured. Quite an improvement! He has a glint in his eye and is formulating some kind of plan . . . It is so nice to have the little brat back to normal. I appreciate all the support and advice and Rico and I will keep you all posted on how his recovery progresses, but so far, so good I am pleased to say.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Two weeks into his recovery Rico is doing very well, he has adapted the cone and has been behaving completely normally. Also, I do believe that he can see a little bit out through the sutures or the opening at the corner of his injured eye because he seems to be tracking with the eye and following motion, and several other people have commented on this so I hope it bodes well for him retaining sight in that eye. :hello1:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's so good to hear!! I hope when the stitches come out, the eye will be as good as new. One more week to go! How is he now with the eye medicine? My old man is so used to getting his eye ointment, he comes to me each morning to ask for it. lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw, that is good news! I can't wait to see if his vision is okay, but I agree that the signs are making it look good


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG I didn't realise that was possible! I need to read more. I am glad things are better and a speedy recovery! Poor little one..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That is fantastic news!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck! sounds like he is doing well! Keep us posted! 

Brody is blind in one eye. A birth defect, he has no myelin sheath around the optic nerve in the left eye so its not 'connected' to his brain for vision. But he does just great with one sighted eye! Don't lose hope! Even if he does lose his sight in one eye, he will still live a normal life.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so happy to read your update, it's wonderful. I hope it only gets better from here on.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

UPDATE!!!!!!! Rico had his stitches removed today and (....drumroll please....) he can see out of the injured eye!!!!!!! Woo Hoo! He does have a small corneal ulcer on the eye and has more ointment to be put in 4 times a day and some more oral antibiotic, but he is done with the cone and so happy to be back to his normal self. He goes back in a week so his doctor can stain the eye and see if the ulcer is healing well. He is one lucky pup!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh that is amazing news! Little baby Rico! :daisy:

How exciting! Thank goodness. Give him a big kiss on the nose from me please.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank god hes going better.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is fantastic news. What a lucky dog


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That is such wonderful news! I am so happy he is doing much better!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear all is almost well, but mainly that he can see!! The other will hopefully also heal and he will truly be good as new! Lulu and Gidget send cheers!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that he still has sight in that eye!!! What a relief. I hope he continues to improve.


----------

